# German Shepherd Disappearing in Germany ?



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Am I reading this right ?

http://translate.google.com/transla...+f%C3%BCr+das+Deutsche+Hundewesen+&hl=en&sa=G

This would mean that in ten years GSD puppy registrations would have dropped from about 30,000 to 15,000 in germany


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Sorry about the link. But if you go to the far right menu where it says

Alles
fur die Medien

and click on "puppies statistics" the chart will come up.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, they are very tough on "viscous" dog over there. Kinda like the pitbull stuff you were preaching the other day on Chicagoland board. It is just part of the believe first ask questions later mentality people have now. I know several people that have gotten really nice dogs on the cheap, because their owners work sent them to Germany. Everything that we write is used against us, I have heard that they want to ban the Mal in Belgium, but are maybe settleing for special licenses. Wonder if they read any of the stuff you were saying???????


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is some more BSL BS.

http://www.hondensportohio.com/Seminar_Details.html

Look on the bottom of the flyer. Just a shame.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here is some more BSL BS.
> 
> http://www.hondensportohio.com/Seminar_Details.html
> 
> Look on the bottom of the flyer. Just a shame.


Man, that brings it home, doesn't it. :-(


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

That sure is a shame...sad really:-(


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, it brings it home, think of the guy who found a bulldog that can do the work and wants to see if this guy has some good info for him and OOOOOOOOOPPS **** you, we believed the crap in the media, and read about the two complete ****ing assholes whose dogs, after being chained a a yard for three years and have since then gone completely insane.........you get the point.

Then they wonder why the world is changing for the worst? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Yes, it brings it home, think of the guy who found a bulldog that can do the work and wants to see if this guy has some good info for him and OOOOOOOOOPPS **** you, we believed the crap in the media, and read about the two complete ****ing assholes whose dogs, after being chained a a yard for three years and have since then gone completely insane.........you get the point.
> 
> Then they wonder why the world is changing for the worst? ? ? ? ?


A member of the forum lives in a county in the Midwest where last year all Bulldog "type" breeds were banned. As in, people's family dogs taken from them and PTS unless the owner did "something" to get rid of the dog first.

This forum member told me of people just driving a few counties away in desperation and surrendering the dog to a shelter, hoping against hope that the dog would somehow find a new home.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There are a number of municipalities here in St. Louis that have banned certain dog breeds, mainly Pits. Some have made the owners get rid of them. One has grandfathered in any exixting Pits but outlaw any new ones.
My own homeowner's insurance has a lis of dogs I would loose coverage if I owned them. The Presa is one. That's based on 2-3 deaths in thw whold country. All of which could be attributed to idiot owners. 
I've been aroung many Presas in the past 3-4 yrs. All have been very sound dogs.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> A member of the forum lives in a county in the Midwest where last year all Bulldog "type" breeds were banned. As in, people's family dogs taken from them and PTS unless the owner did "something" to get rid of the dog first.
> 
> This forum member told me of people just driving a few counties away in desperation and surrendering the dog to a shelter, hoping against hope that the dog would somehow find a new home.


same still happens here Connie Im afraid


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

I just had a delivery driver comment to me today that he almost never sees any GSD's anymore. He says that mine are the first he has seen in a long time. For the sake of correctness however, he does deliver to country setting only. Not sure if that makes a difference. 
When I grew up in Germany the GSD was a Haus und Hof Hund. A house and farm dog.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> My own homeowner's insurance has a lis of dogs I would loose coverage if I owned them. The Presa is one. That's based on 2-3 deaths in thw whold country. All of which could be attributed to idiot owners.
> I've been aroung many Presas in the past 3-4 yrs. All have been very sound dogs.


That's bad Bob, but In the UK we have outdone even this. 4 breeds are banned under the Dangerous Dogs Act...Pit Bull 'Type', Fila Brasileiro, Dogo Argentino and Tosa Inu.

Nobody has any record of a Fila Brasileiro or Dogo Argentino ever having set foot in the UK, yet they are banned here!! Funnier still, the people that have to 'enforce' these laws do not know what these dogs look like anyway.....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you had a lot of Tosa's???:smile:


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So you had a lot of Tosa's???:smile:


Oh yeah, maybe even more than 1 (although it could have been some other mastiff-type dog with a Japanese accent).

Even better, none of these breeds were even recognised by the UK Kennel Club.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We just have a bad tendancy to let people who WANT to be in charge, be in charge. Remember the class president in high school? ? ? ? ? What was it they did, other than hope for credit for college? ? ?

If we really knew any of these people, would we really let them be in charge ? ? ? ? They all seem too wishy washy for my taste. The public needs to learn to shut up on the dumb stuff, like gay marriage, and pay attention to all the other tricky shit they are doing.

This homeland security thing seems to be a blanket party in the making. I have to stop.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The public needs to learn to shut up on the dumb stuff, like gay marriage, and pay attention to all the other tricky shit they are doing. .



Oh no!

I agree with JEFF!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, the stupid gay "politicians" screwed it up for these couples that just want to get married, by having an attachment on there to also make gays a minority. How dumb was that. People in politics are always using the masses to try and get over. Now these people have a snowballs chance in hell of getting a legal marriage. I really doubt that they wanted the minority status. Just makes it easier on them if one passes.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Well, the stupid gay "politicians" screwed it up for these couples that just want to get married, by having an attachment on there to also make gays a minority. How dumb was that. People in politics are always using the masses to try and get over. Now these people have a snowballs chance in hell of getting a legal marriage. I really doubt that they wanted the minority status. Just makes it easier on them if one passes.



That is indeed ridiculous.

The fact that it's this big effing deal is ridiculous. Man..... WHO CARES!? Why not, for heaven's sake?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When I find a politician that talks about things that matter to the general public, and thinks things like smaller government, less interference in our lives, maybe even a basic understanding like Do seatbelt laws REALLY save lives?????? According to friend in the insurance company, it is about 50/50 save to screw, but they don't look beyond, as they know that we won't either.

On a completely different note, I watched Bill Mahrer absolutley get his ass handed to him by Gary Kasperoff on his show. I would vote for that guy, as his thought process alone was amazing to watch. I could care less he was from Russia. Look at the guy we have now. Nice guy, but fucvk he is dumb.


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

Moving swiftly back to GSDs, I've seen a few working livestock in Germany and two just hanging about a smallholding in the Dolomites. Here in the UK, sadly, the GSD seems to be yet one more breed that falls all too frequently into the wrong hands. I went to a show earlier in the year - never again! I have never come accross such a bunch of foul-mouthed, ignorant slobs before. Suffice to say picking the most German-sounding name you can for your dog and letting it fly around on the end of the longest, thinnest lead you can find does not a handler make!

If GSDs in the UK could speak, they would quote Martin Luther: "Poor Germans that we are - we have been deceived!"

What use is a name like Heinrich Von Messerschmitt Sauerkraut Von Bismark Wolfplatz Rheinland III when you have a chain-smoking, lard-arsed slob on the other end of the lead who is probably physically incapable of taking you for a proper walk, let alone actually channel all that energy and drive into something constructive?!

(Hope that was PC enough for you guys!)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

AND WHAT THE **** IS DIFFERENT HERE IN THE GOD DAMN STATES. **** ALL SHOW PEOPLE.

I love PC.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I love PC.


It's because you are a natural at it.

Some of us, OTOH, tend to blurt things out and think later. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

PC people are scardy cats. They needs to be nuetered.


----------

